
Putin's Goal Is to Bring Down American Democracy - davesailer
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/06/putin-american-democracy/610570/
======
elmerfud
If that's Putin's goal I'm pretty sure he can sit back and watch at this
point. We've gone from immigration check points being no where near the border
to now states and communities enacting their own travel bans and "papers
please" check points. Democracy is already suspended in some areas because
people protesting this absurdly risk adverse overreaction are being arrested
for violation of the rules they are protesting.

He doesn't have to do anything but watch at this point, because most people
seem to be welcoming these changes.

How many states have postponed primaries? The real question is will they be
postponed indefinitely? With the fear mongering, the lack of likely hood of a
vaccine being produced and distributed in the near term means it's very
likely. What does that mean for the presidential election, no one knows at
this point but I'm guessing plans are being made. Most likely that the
president can't remain in power but we can't hold and election so it falls in
to the line of succession.

Putin has to do nothing at this point.

------
badinsie
there is no democracy in America.

